# 97 starcraft superfisherman 170sc



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ESOX said:


> ....
> And it's a hell of a lot more fun when you do let the ponies out of the corral!!!!!


No TRUER words were ever spoken!
:evilsmile


----------

